# Cedega

## anthrax_

Mam takie pytanie - czy do poprawnego dzialania cedegi jest wymagane posiadanie konta na transgaming? Bo chcialem sobie odpalic diablo 2, ale mi nie wychodzi  :Razz: , a sama cedega zainstalowala poprawnie

----------

## unK

Nie.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Wersja piracka z p2p nie potrzebuje, legalna i owszem  :Wink:  Btw - cedega to jedno, a cedega engine (local-update) to drugie :)Musisz mieć oba pakiety.

----------

## anthrax_

hmmm to dziwne bo jak chce sobie zainstalowac gre to sie nic nie dzieje w sensie jak wpisze w konsoli cedega /mnt/cdrom/setup.exe to nic sie nie dzieje, zadnych komunikatow nie dostaje. Czy ktos wie co moze byc nie tak?

----------

## Raku

 *anthrax_ wrote:*   

> hmmm to dziwne bo jak chce sobie zainstalowac gre to sie nic nie dzieje w sensie jak wpisze w konsoli cedega /mnt/cdrom/setup.exe to nic sie nie dzieje, zadnych komunikatow nie dostaje. Czy ktos wie co moze byc nie tak?

 

a masz wersję z p2p?

----------

## kfiaciarka

to znaczy ze nie masz engine'u ;D Bez tego nic nie zrobisz  :Smile:  Sam pakiet cedega to jak kiedyś point2play - tylko gui.

----------

## anthrax_

Najpierw zainstalowalem sobie cedege przez portage,no a potem w cededze zainstalowalem sobie ten engine (paczka o nazwie: cedega-engine-6.0-local-update.i386 - zostala sciagnieta z amule, cedega-small -tez) . Czy cos jeszcze powininem zainstalowac?

----------

## kfiaciarka

w zasadzie tylko test systemu wykonać  :Wink:  Prawdę mówiąc po update xorg-server i nvidia-drivers do najnowszej bety coś mi cedega przestała działać, a mam orginała :/

w konsoli pokazuje tylko

```

cedega AutoRun.exe 

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  72 (X_PutImage)

  Serial number of failed request:  81

  Current serial number in output stream:  93

```

----------

## anthrax_

Ale cedege odpalacie z roota czy ze zwyklego usera? I Czy jak mam piracka cedege to powinno mnie pytac o uzytkownika i klucz?

Cedega przy odpalaniu wyrzucila mi tylko takie ostrzezenie:

```
F1 2007-05-01 20:55:29,645 WARNING Optical drive detection: the python dbus bindings are not installed.
```

 Czy to moze meic jakies istotne znaczenie?

----------

## Vegan

emerge dev-python/dbus-python powinno zlikwidowac ten komunikat.

----------

## kfiaciarka

tak, najnowsza nvidia jest zwalona :/

----------

## no4b

Akurat Diablo 2 działa na wine i nie ma potrzeby używania pirackiej cedegi.

----------

## anthrax_

Jak probuje odpalic na wine, to nie moze znalezc plyty  :Sad:  . Prosi o plyte pomimo ze jest zamontowana ;/

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *anthrax_ wrote:*   

> Jak probuje odpalic na wine, to nie moze znalezc plyty  . Prosi o plyte pomimo ze jest zamontowana ;/

 

no to skonfiguruj sobie dobrze wine poprzez winecfg  :Wink:  btw - masz orginalne cd czy z iso montujesz?

----------

## anthrax_

Wlasnie sobie skonfigurowalem i instalator odpalil sie na winie. A co do cedegi to nie mam pojecia co jest grane - zainstalowalem cedege 5.1 z enginem i nadal nic ;/. Mam nadzieje, ze przynajmniej bedzie gra ladnie dzialala na winie. A dziala wam battlenet w d2 na winie?

----------

## Vegan

dev-python/dbus-python

a zainstalowales ten pakiet ? 

moze po prostu cedega nie moze wykryc cd romu

----------

## anthrax_

zainstalowalem, ale to nic nie zmienilo.

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *anthrax_ wrote:*   

> Wlasnie sobie skonfigurowalem i instalator odpalil sie na winie. A co do cedegi to nie mam pojecia co jest grane - zainstalowalem cedege 5.1 z enginem i nadal nic ;/. Mam nadzieje, ze przynajmniej bedzie gra ladnie dzialala na winie. A dziala wam battlenet w d2 na winie?

 

ja mam 6.0 i engine 6.0  :Wink:  dla 5.1 mozesz miec engine max 5.2.10  :Smile: 

Btw - cedega wykrywa gry i cdrom ( przynajmniej u mnie), dajesz w niej opcje montuj i montuje.

diablo2 ma nawet swój profil w game disk data base (gddb)

```

/**

 * Diablo II

 */

header

{

   author      "TransGaming Inc"

   copyright   "Copyright 2006, TransGaming Inc"

   gddbformat    1.0

   revision    1.1

   date      "June 6, 2006"

}

game "Diablo II"

{

   installer

   {

      volumename    "INSTALL"

      exe_name    "setup.exe"

   }

   run

   {

      gamenote "After installing the latest patch from Battle.net, you should run in Windows 2000 compatibility mode in order for the game to pass the copy protection check."

      Version.Windows   win2k

      gamenote "To pass copy protection on this title, you must have the CD installed in the same drive that it was installed from. Copying an installed version from a different system will not work."

   }

}

```

----------

## tytanick

aj found de soluszyn  :Smile: 

na angielskim forum gentoo

Tak więc...

Najlepiej mieć najnowsze stery nvidii i nvidia settings ( tym razem nvidia nic nieskopała  :Smile:  (sprawdz glxgears czy dziala akceleracja 3D)

emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers media-video/nvidia-settings

Jeżeli masz włączonego beryla to najlepiej wyłacz go ...

dzięki temu cedega 6.0 przy uruchamianiu czegokolwiek będzie działala prawidłowo a nie zeżerała 100% procka i nic nierobiła (a właściwie to python zeżerał)

i teraz ważne:

Instalujemy : hal'a i dbus'a

```
emerge -av hal dbus
```

a później dodajemy by same się uruchamiały:

```
rc-update add hald default

rc-update add dbus default
```

i dalej jak to napisali:

```
Reboot (Windows style ^^) 
```

----------

## anthrax_

Szkoda tylko ze nie mam nvidii, tylko ati  :Razz: , beryla tez nie uzywam ;p, ale mam nadzieje ze to chociaz pomoze posiadaczom nvidii  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *anthrax_ wrote:*   

> I Czy jak mam piracka cedege to powinno mnie pytac o uzytkownika i klucz?

 

jak masz piracką wersję cedegi, to masz ostrzeżenie przed banem.

----------

